# NOT a Competition, but a Scoring Opportunity!



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 4, 2021)

Just noticed a Youtube video from Martin Heidenreich,



where he does a walkthrough of how he composed his piece for the L'Abbraccio Piu Forte animation.

See the artist's website below, for information and to download the short film.





__





L’abbraccio più forte – Valerio Berruti







valerioberruti.com


----------



## robgb (Apr 4, 2021)

Maybe it's just me, but there's something creepy about that animation. I wouldn't think a thing about the video it's rotoscoped from, but when turned into animation is takes on a creepy vibe. Then again, maybe it's the music...


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> Maybe it's just me, but there's something creepy about that animation. I wouldn't think a thing about the video it's rotoscoped from, but when turned into animation is takes on a creepy vibe. Then again, maybe it's the music...


There are other "happier" compositions for this animation if you look for the hashtag #labbracciopiuforte on YouTube.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Apr 5, 2021)

It's nice to see the variations of compositions and how they completely alter the mood of the scene. Like the first one almost reminds me of dark art house, and for some reason Ennio Morricones score to The Best Offer. Then you have this one below and it could be part of an advert for a Childrens Welfare charity or something.


----------



## blaggins (May 18, 2021)

This was a fun opportunity and a very cool art project by Valerio Berruti. For whatever it's worth, here's my version:


----------



## wahey73 (May 19, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Just noticed a Youtube video from Martin Heidenreich,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, how cool is that, that's my piece  Thinking about the whole Covid situation, and the hugs we all miss and especially about my children who live in some kind of "prison" since one year, this is what came to my mind. The animation itself is really nice (made of 786 single paintings that Valerio donated to collect money for the Covid hospital in his area), just two kids (brothers) playing and hugging, but due to the situation we are in, I couldn't get into a happy mood seeing these kids...except the happy ending  By now we can see the light at the end of the tunnel


----------

